# Kanadische Wasserpest



## patric9868 (9. Mai 2007)

Hallo! Ich habe vor kurtzem einen teich übernommen der schon seit mehreren jahren nicht mehr gepflet wurde und nun komplett mit __ wasserpest zugewachsen ist Habe ihn jetzt ziemlich ausgelassen und den grösten teil herausgebracht!:crazy: jetzt such ich __ graskarpfen die in zukunft dafür sorgen dass die wasserpest etwas weniger schnell wachsen!Leider sind diese in TIROL nicht zu bekommen! Kann mir vieleicht jemand sagen ob und wo man sie im ALLGÄU bekommt??mfg.patric


----------



## karsten. (9. Mai 2007)

*AW: Kanadische  Wasserpest*

Hallo
und herzlich willkommen !

also __ Graskarpfen sind mit Sicherheit das größere Problem.
mit einem Rechen oder einem Seil mit Haken hätte ich ratzfatz  
jeden Teich von lodea canadensis geräumt und damit jede Menge Nährstoffe aus dem Kreilauf genommen und mich gefreut wenn die Wasserpest weiter wächst um weiter gebundene Nährstoffe AUS dem Teich zu räumen.  

Besser als Graskarpfen beim Algendünger kacken zuzuschauen !  

Vielleicht liest Du Dich bei uns ein bisschen rein und überlegst es Dir noch mal.

in eingefahrenen nährstoffarmen Teichen wächst keine Lodea mehr !

ich hatte 2 Jahre welche im Teich dann war´s vorbei  

mfG


----------



## gabi (9. Mai 2007)

*AW: Kanadische  Wasserpest*

Hi Patrik,

alleine mit dem Einsetzen eines Fisches wirst du das nicht in den Griff kriegen. Von Natur aus ist jeder Gartenteich dazu verurteilt zu verlanden. Man muss schon jedes Jahr das zuviel an Pflanzen entfernen um die offene Teichfläche zu erhalten. Nebenbei gesagt ist es um ein vielfaches leichter Wasserpest aus dem Teich zu entfernen als Algen. (An die Fachleute: Sag ich da auch nichts Falsches?)

Es spricht aber nichts dagegen einige Fische "für schön" in den Teich zu setzen. Bedenke aber auch die Verantwortung die du damit dem Tier gegenüber übernimmst.

Und ausserdem herzlich willkommen hier im Forum.
Stell deinen Teich doch auch mal im Bild vor.


----------



## patric9868 (13. Mai 2007)

*AW: Kanadische  Wasserpest*

Danke für die nette aufnahme im forum!mit den Graskarpen hab ich es mir noch mal überlegt!ich werd dann doch eher ein paar Kois einsetzen!ps.:Hab mal ein paar bilder reingesetzt!ist noch ein laner weg!!


----------



## karsten. (13. Mai 2007)

*AW: Kanadische  Wasserpest*

Hallo

das Ergebnis wird das Gleiche sein !  

"koigerechte" Teiche die auf Jahre Spaß machen

sind schon sehr speziell !

mfG


----------

